# Replacement Garbage Can?



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Love the OB 30BHDS but that damn little garbage can on the door under the sink constantly falls off.
Has anyone replaced it with a real one? Where did you find it? All of the ones I've seen at Home Depot etc for residential use are too big to fit under the sink.
Thoughts anyone? Thanks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I finally gave up on the damn thing!! I now keep a small plastic "swinging lid" one under the sink so I have someplace inside to dump stuff if I have to, but the "real" trash can is a small version of the ones that twist open (or closed) and it sits outside most of the time. It holds a medium sized bag, is easy enough to bring inside at night (depending on where we are), and it twists closed and stores in its own zippered bag for travel. Best arrangement we've yet found.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

is easy enough to bring inside at night (depending on where we are),
[/quote]

Like bear country?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Very timley post...... We are currently camping in Nickerson State park, and just yesterday (during the 14 hours of driving rain) I was lamenting the fact that when I open the door, the first thing I have to do (every time) is place the garbage can back on those plastic hooks....I was thinking of placing a longer, possible aluminum "track" for the door side (for the lip of the can to rest on) with the three hooks now on top holding it down. Maybe the curviture of the can wont allow that, or maybe I should just get a bigger can. Maybe I should just get out of the OB because cabin fever is starting to make me *nuts*.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Very timley post...... We are currently camping in Nickerson State park, and just yesterday (during the 14 hours of driving rain) I was lamenting the fact that when I open the door, the first thing I have to do (every time) is place the garbage can back on those plastic hooks....I was thinking of placing a longer, possible aluminum "track" for the door side (for the lip of the can to rest on) with the three hooks now on top holding it down. Maybe the curviture of the can wont allow that, or maybe I should just get a bigger can. Maybe I should just get out of the OB because cabin fever is starting to make me *nuts*.


Kevin you get the camper of the weekend award..Hello that was a tropical storm. I know you were still close to home but hey your town made the weather channel last night.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hey John!
Yah, we were probably nuts for goin- but, the campground is EMPTY! And, it gave me the opportunity to experiment with some of my "disaster mods" and experimental testing of my "what if's" if we had to displace because of an emergency.....!


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

This is what we have outside.

https://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...eavy-duty/34126

We can zip it up at night and we line it with the larger trash bags. We have a smaller version of the same thing inside. We just like that when we are done it folds up flat.


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

We have a 27RSDS and put a Rubbermaid Slim fit trash can next to the back door. It fits between the door and the counter/table area just right. I am not sure if one of these would work in your floor plan. Outside we use the hamper-style that fold up flat and stores nice for travel. We got the slim fit at Home Depot. You can check out Ohana's mod's -- that's where we got the idea.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

We just open the door and let the wind carry our trash away. Attracts interesting wildlife also....

We bought a Rubbermaid with a flip lid and keep it just inside the door. I use the mfg suppiled one that falls of the hooks to store the dishsoap, tank deodorizer, additional garbage bags, etc when we are travelling.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

While shopping in lowe's one day I found a Kingsford Charcoal bin - its a plastic bin that holds charcoal with a flip top lid. It makes a perfect trash can and fits perfectly between our counter and the back door. Its not your typical trash can, but, works just great!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> While shopping in lowe's one day I found a Kingsford Charcoal bin - its a plastic bin that holds charcoal with a flip top lid. It makes a perfect trash can and fits perfectly between our counter and the back door. Its not your typical trash can, but, works just great!!


I bought that container to use on my deck for my bbq utensils and lighter, it's perfect!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tyandow said:


> This is what we have outside.
> 
> https://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...eavy-duty/34126
> 
> We can zip it up at night and we line it with the larger trash bags. We have a smaller version of the same thing inside. We just like that when we are done it folds up flat.


Do any of these collapsable ones have lids?


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> While shopping in lowe's one day I found a Kingsford Charcoal bin - its a plastic bin that holds charcoal with a flip top lid. It makes a perfect trash can and fits perfectly between our counter and the back door. Its not your typical trash can, but, works just great!!


I bought two in different colors. One for dog food and one for the cat.

They keep the pet food fresh.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

MacTeam said:


> Love the OB 30BHDS but that damn little garbage can on the door under the sink constantly falls off.
> Has anyone replaced it with a real one? Where did you find it? All of the ones I've seen at Home Depot etc for residential use are too big to fit under the sink.
> Thoughts anyone? Thanks.


We bought a collapsible double mesh laundry hamper.









The gray side is the aluminum cans (for recycling), the black side is for the trash. The only problem is you have to use clothes pins to keep the trash bags from falling in, but not really a big deal.

We do not leave it outside at night since it isn't critter proof.

By the way, would someone post an image of the factory trash can? I don't have one in my TT, I do see the mounting hooks (I assume).

Kevin


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

If you shop at Costco, they sell dishwasher detergent in a round plastic pale. I believe that would fit underneath. In my unit, it fits better that the supplied can.


----------



## matchbox20girl (Sep 10, 2009)

We just use the Rubbermaid Slim Fit can from "a large well-known department store" because it fit in well with our '03 Coyote floor plan, so I'm hoping it will work well for this, too. We just move it when we put the sofa slide in. It really isn't taking up any extra room that we'd be using for anything else, and we fill up a small one under the sink way too quickly.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> This is what we have outside.
> 
> https://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...eavy-duty/34126
> 
> We can zip it up at night and we line it with the larger trash bags. We have a smaller version of the same thing inside. We just like that when we are done it folds up flat.


Do any of these collapsable ones have lids?
[/quote]
Our smaller one does ....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

FlashG said:


> I bought two in different colors. One for dog food and one for the cat.


Presumably...you meant "the cat *FOOD*"







..although ... as long as it had a really strong lid ...


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> I bought two in different colors. One for dog food and one for the cat.


Presumably...you meant "the cat *FOOD*"







..although ... as long as it had a really strong lid ...
[/quote]
that actually made me lol---like seriously, my daughter asked what I was laughin at from the other room hahahahah thanks-I needed that (just trying to picture one of our two marble bengals getting in there and then lamenting to get out hahahah)


----------

